# Starvation res tips?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Heading up there this weekend with some scouts. Figured we might as well try and fish while we are there.

We will just be casting from the bank.

I have never fished starvation before, so any tips for that res would be appreciated.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

People do very well under the highway 40 bridge with power bait for trout. West shore


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Worms&#8230; They may entice all the species in there a bit better. Put 'em under a bobber to keep the crawdads off them and have them casts somewhat close to shore.

_Friendly reminder: make sure those young-uns licenses are current._


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. 

sawsman, if you are with scouts, they don't need licences until they are 14. You just have to print off a sheet from the dwr. wildlife.utah.gov/youth-org


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

torowy said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> sawsman, if you are with scouts, they don't need licences until they are 14. You just have to print off a sheet from the dwr. wildlife.utah.gov/youth-org


I took our scouts up to Scofield this winter for some ice fishing and had this all filled out (saved us a lot of money because we have a large group of boys under 14). The DWR officer checked us while there, and mentioned that he was pretty happy to see that many boys show up and he gave us a few tips while there on what to use. Definitely a great tool by the DWR to get these younger kids out fishing. I just wish that it was valid for scout groups older than 14 as well. I have 35 scouts between the ages of 12-18.

We also fished up at Starvation last year, but that was in mid-February when there was still some ice, but we caught a few rainbows with jigs tipped w/ worms near the bridge mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anyone have a map of Starvy roads around the res? thanks Brad


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

torowy said:


> sawsman, if you are with scouts, they don't need licences until they are 14. You just have to print off a sheet from the dwr. wildlife.utah.gov/youth-org


Nice, I didn't know that.

Good luck!


----------

